# Texas Politics



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

From a Texan

Please note that Texas is the only state with a legal right to secede from the Union. (please refer to the Texas-American Annexation Treaty of 1848.)

We Texans love y'all, but we'll have to take action if Kerry wins president over Bush. We'll miss you, too.

Texas has given all those complainers plenty of time to get used to the results. After seeing the whiners along the campaign route, the folks from Texas are considering taking matters into our own hands.

Here is our solution:

#1: Let John Kerry become President of the United States. (all 49 states).

#2: George W. Bush becomes the President of the Republic of Texas.

So what does Texas have to do to survive as a Republic?

1. NASA is just south of Houston, Texas. (we will control the space industry).

2. We refine over 85% of the gasoline in the United States.

3. Defense Industry. (we have over 65% of it) The term "Don't mess with Texas," will take on a whole new meaning.

4. Oil - we can supply all the oil that the Republic of Texas will need for the next 300 years. Yankee states? Sorry about that.

5. Natural Gas - Again we have all we need and it's too bad about those northern states. John Kerry will figure a way to keep them warm....

6. Computer Industry - we currently lead the nation in producing computer chips and communications:

Small places like Texas Instruments, Dell Computer, EDS, Raytheon, National Semiconductor, Motorola, Intel, AMD, Atmel, Applied Materials, Ball Semiconductor, Dallas Semiconductor, Delphi, Nortel, Alcatel, etc., etc. The list goes on and on. (note; you also had Enron!!)

7. Health Centers - We have the largest research centers for Cancer research, the best burn centers and the top trauma units in the world and other large health planning centers.

8. We have enough colleges to keep us going: UT, Texas A&M, TCU, Texas Tech, Rice, SMU, University of Houston, Baylor, UNT, Texas Women's University, etc., Ivy grows better in the South anyway.

9. We have a ready supply of workers. (Just open the border when we need some more).

10. We have control of the paper industry, plastics, insurance, etc.

11. In case of a foreign invasion, we have the Texas National Guard and the Texas Air National Guard. We don't have an army but since everybody down here has at least six rifles and a pile of ammo, we can raise an army in 24 hours if we need it. If the situation really gets bad, we can always call Department of Public Safety and ask them to send over a couple Texas Rangers.

12. We are totally self sufficient in beef, poultry, hogs and several types of grain, fruit and vegetables and lets not forget seafood from the Gulf. And everybody down here knows how to cook them so that they taste good. Don't need any food.

This just names a few of the items that will keep the Republic of Texas in good shape. There isn't a thing out there that we need and don't have.

Now to the rest of the United States under President Kerry:

Since you won't have the refineries to get gas for your cars, only President Kerry will be able to drive around in his 9 mile per gallon SUV. The rest of the United States will have to walk or ride bikes.

You won't have any TV as the space center in Houston will cut off your communications.

You won't have any natural gas to heat your homes but since Mr. Kerry has predicted global warming, you will not need the gas.

Signed,

The People in Texas

THIS WAS MY FIRST ATTEMPT AT COPY AND PASTE :beer:

I AM THE WIZ, I AM THE WIZ AT 58 YEARS OLD :computer: :toofunny:

Oh and Tiger, please don't laugh oke: God I love this site.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"We Texans love y'all, but we'll have to take action if Kerry wins president over Bush. We'll miss you, too. "

Dont let the door hit you on the way out :wink:


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Good luck with that.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

P.S. Don't mess with Kansas Either


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

We'll send in our B 52's with a couple nukes and Texas will be back on her knees. Oh and no bread from the bread basket of the world either. You forgot one more important thing no Budweiser in Texas.... :lol:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

That's just about the greatest idea I ever heard, just make sure that Delay doesn't get out through the border, don't need him infecting the rest of us. Remember, he wanted to go to Vietnam, but was unable to as all the poor people and minorities were volunteering to make the bidg bucks, there was just no room for him.


----------

